# Wink's Showdeo Kid



## Stephanie (Jun 24, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find a picture of Wink's Showdeo Kid. I have ready he was a great ASPC show stallion but have never seen a picture.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 25, 2007)

shoot i had a pic of him a long time ago and now i cant find it. lewellaaaaaaaaaaaaa lol. if anyone would have it it would be lewella.


----------



## Firefall (Jun 25, 2007)

That stallion has produced some amazing get. I just bought a stallion with his lines and ZJ Windwalker! I can't wait to see him but I have to wait till after Nationals where he will be shown.


----------



## Lewella (Jun 25, 2007)

There are no known pictures of Winks Showdeo Kid. Someone contacted Bill Winkelman a few years back to see if he had one and he did not. :no:

Kay, you are probably thinking of Kid Lee - there is a picture of him on the Classic Ancestors page at http://www.bellevuefarm.com


----------



## kaykay (Jun 25, 2007)

yep i was confused lol. sorry!! im always confusing the jericho and winks as they crossed alot. i was thinking of that really small jericho pony (new image)

someone else did a historical page but i cant find it. I thought it was ronalee?


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 26, 2007)

That seems so strange no one has a picture of him. I see ads all the time referring to the great show horse Winks Shodeo Kid. He sounds like a really special horse, people always put it in ads if he is in the pedigree. I guess my curiousity won't get satisfied. Thank you for those who responded.


----------



## Lewella (Jun 27, 2007)

As far as I know Winks Showdeo Kid was never shown. He was best known as a herdsire and for being the sire of other well known sires such as Kid Lee, Kid Cadet, Kal Me Kid, Winks Showdeo Kid II, and Winks Vision.

He had some very remarkable daughters also including Superior Dam Winks Maranatha, Winks Showdeo War Chant, Lee-Land Kal Gurl, and Winks Showdeo Song.

Linebreeding to Winks Showdeo Kid (and his son Kid Lee) is very common and the results are often winners in the show ring.


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi All: This is sort of skewing the topic a bit, but... What do you guys think of pressuring the National Office to create an Ancestor Page on the National website? Seems to me that it would be a boon to everyone. That way there would be one place to go look. Bellevue has the best ancestry page, although there are several others that are equally good. Some sites have the same animals, some different, but gee whiz golly wouldn't it be great to go to one site and find every pony? Maybe even expand the idea and have owners of current HOF ponies/minis pay a reasonable fee to have their animal listed under something like "Future Stars". I don't know. What does everyone think? Ta, Shirlee PS. Didn't mean to hijack the original question.


----------

